# Разное > Курилка >  Футболки ВВС

## Боров

оригинальные футболки, толстовки с WOW-эффетом для ВВС. Недорого. Кому интересно ссылка

----------


## OKA

> оригинальные футболки, толстовки с WOW-эффетом для ВВС. Недорого. Кому интересно ссылка


А с символикой Советских ВВС имеются?

----------

